# Getting rid of Female Otopharynx Lithobate at Square One PJs for $1.99



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Hello,

We have a ton of female Otopharynx Lithobate that we are getting rid of for $1.99 each. They're about 4" long. Just in case anyone wants them.

Brent.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

pjsbrent said:


> Hello,
> 
> We have a ton of female Otopharynx Lithobate that we are getting rid of for $1.99 each. They're about 4" long. Just in case anyone wants them.
> 
> Brent.


Hey Brent,
Did you happen to see what the males looked like? Did they have any blaze and if so was it yellow or orange?
--
Paul


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Y2KGT said:


> Hey Brent,
> Did you happen to see what the males looked like? Did they have any blaze and if so was it yellow or orange?
> --
> Paul


They had a yellow blaze. We still have one or two of the males in our display tanks. I just wish the supervisor would have sold them as pairs instead of making it so we have a ton of females and nothing else.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

pjsbrent said:


> They had a yellow blaze. We still have one or two of the males in our display tanks. I just wish the supervisor would have sold them as pairs instead of making it so we have a ton of females and nothing else.


Hey Brent,
If you can sell me one of the males I'll take 4 of the females.
--
Paul


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

lol here I was thinking I would shoot you an email about this Paul. I guess you got this covered.


----------

